
Why do so many websites use Cookiebot when it is clearly not GDPR-compatible? - Quanttek
https://screenshotscdn.firefoxusercontent.com/images/b3642875-87da-47fc-aac4-6a75f44e0c19.png
======
Quanttek
As a reminder, GDPR requires opt-in for any non-essential data collection.
With Cookiebot I can't even opt-out of non-essential (e.g. marketing) tracking

